# Draw betting



## Kickss88 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey guys Iam into draw betting in football! 
I have tested Betondraws.vom but they are very poor and dont show their results. J. K Diego is very expensive and low odds. I would reccomend you guys to follow https://t.me/betdoublee on telegram. First month i made 1845$ with 100 bets!! He have very good concistency and nice winnings. He show results everyday in his telegram. I Cash out all games in the 85th min for the best profits.


----------



## biobiomarket (Feb 22, 2022)

but as i see you are admin of this site ... how do u publish this thing from urself? how to believe on u ?


----------



## Pritchardj2 (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks like a con


----------

